# My new Domane 6.9 P1



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well my bike arrived wed and i was able to pick it up today. I am pleased as can be with the way it turned out! First full ride tomorrow morning! I did a quick ride after the fit and it is amazing. The ultegra DI2 is sweet!


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks sweet!
The red colour looks great.


----------



## BlackKnight (Aug 14, 2012)

Very Nice! Wheels look nice. Solid logo is good too.


----------



## Optiwizard (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks great. Good luck and happy riding!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## Codeone (Sep 7, 2012)

Beautiful bike. Looking forward to your comments post-ride.


Code


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok so i just got back from a 33 mile ride with our group. This bike is amazing to say the least. The smoothness almost cannot described. We did a route today that has the worst roads of all the routes we do. The Isospeed does it job and makes the ride great. Also the Isozone bars are amazing very soft,easy to grip.

I came off of a 2010 5.2 madone. My madone was a great bike never 1 issue with it but i will say i am glad i made the switch. We didnt do any climbing today so i cannot really give you any input on that till next Friday.

The bike weighed in at 17.05 with ultegra carbon pedals,2 RXL bottle cages a garmin 500 and a k-edge mount. The seat is a selle SMP pro that i am trying out. It took a few miles to get use to the DI2 lol. I kept trying to move the lever but you figure that out pretty quick.

I think Trek hit a home run with this bike and the new Madone. I am 110% pleased with my new ride it could not be any better!


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

Great looking bike! Enjoy the ride...


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, congrats! I rode the 6.2 with Di2 and it is incredible.

That screaming red looks every bit as good as a bad*** Ferrari........


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

how did you get white spokes on your wheels?! When I bought my aeolus 5's they came with black spokes...


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

alias33 said:


> how did you get white spokes on your wheels?! When I bought my aeolus 5's they came with black spokes...


I have no idea lol. I expected black and they showed up white. I will say I am glad they did white I really like how it looks.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Sweet! I'll be interested in how you like that seat after you get some miles on it.


----------



## livestronger7 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice ride! Where is the Di2 battery located? Hidden inside the seatpost? If so, how do you charge it? Is the Di2 shifting smooth and how do you like it compared to mechanical?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Beautiful, and...the frame isn't red white & black!!! Who knew that manufacturers could make anything else? I really love the all red.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

livestronger7 said:


> Nice ride! Where is the Di2 battery located? Hidden inside the seatpost? If so, how do you charge it? Is the Di2 shifting smooth and how do you like it compared to mechanical?


The battery is located under the bottom bracket. Trek has an integrated bracket that it mounts to. There is a separate charging station for in my house. Total charge time should be 
no more than 90 minutes I am told. The DI2 is fabulous. I had ultegra on my 5.2 and it was great. The electric is even better. I will say it does take a bit to get use to. It is just a tap or a slight push and it shifts quietly and quickly.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Beautiful, and...the frame isn't red white & black!!! Who knew that manufacturers could make anything else? I really love the all red.


I wish the pics could show you the pearl in the paint. The red is outstanding. I will try to get some pics in the sun. I really like solid color bikes with a contrasting logo. I think paint on some is just to busy. Someone might hate the all red to each his own right lol.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Srode said:


> Sweet! I'll be interested in how you like that seat after you get some miles on it.


Well I just did 46 miles this morning in the crazy azz wind we had lol. So far so good I am still messing with the nose position. I have going to give this a solid 3 weeks of riding to see how it is.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Awesome bike. You're going to have a ton of fun on it. Words of advice- The IsoSpeed works really well and it's fun banging across bad road while daydreaming of being Fabian Cancellara or Tom Boonen @ Roubaix but remember, the wheels are not Iso'd, they take the shots just like if they were on a "normal" bike. You've been warned. lol


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

davidka said:


> Awesome bike. You're going to have a ton of fun on it. Words of advice- The IsoSpeed works really well and it's fun banging across bad road while daydreaming of being Fabian Cancellara or Tom Boonen @ Roubaix but remember, the wheels are not Iso'd, they take the shots just like if they were on a "normal" bike. You've been warned. lol


I hear you I don't purposely hit stuff. Most of the routes we do are good just some old asphalt an a few wash crossings.


----------



## sirces (Sep 6, 2012)

*AWESOME* llofking bike!!!!!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

sirces said:


> *AWESOME* llofking bike!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## P1Painter (Oct 3, 2010)

Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

P1Painter said:


> Very Nice! :thumbsup:


Please pass on my thanks to your co-worker who did the paint. He knocked it out of the park!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Srode said:


> Sweet! I'll be interested in how you like that seat after you get some miles on it.


Thought I would update you on the seat. I love it no pain or discomfort at all. I don't even really notice it. I have ordered a new one so the test model can go back!


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice bike. I recently rode a 6.2 domane and love it, going to get rid of my madone to get one. What color is that and can you post a pic that brings the pearl out ?


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Adrianinkc said:


> Nice bike. I recently rode a 6.2 domane and love it, going to get rid of my madone to get one. What color is that and can you post a pic that brings the pearl out ?


It is Chi red and the logos are crystal white. I will try to see if i can get a good photo of it in the sun today!


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice- I just built up a 6.9 P1 in Pearl Carbon with Black Trek logos (think clear coated nude). It is very subdued, but while riding it I noticed that it has multi-colored sparkles in the clear coat.
I really like this bike. When I bought it I did not think that I really needed the handlebar height, I was all ready to put a -17 stem on it. But I actually like the bars a bit higher. I can ride in a low position on other bikes with no aches or pains but I find that I am more powerful with the bars higher. It puts my pelvis in a neutral position where I can really get the power down. arms and hands are relaxed too, I had to grip the bars on a lower position to get some stability in my pedaling.
handling is really good too. I have ridden a Roubaix and the front end feels slow in it. None of that with the Domane- feels like a racing bike should.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

brianb21 said:


> It is Chi red and the logos are crystal white. I will try to see if i can get a good photo of it in the sun today!


Sweet thanks.


----------

